# DOMINO's Pizza 50% off from Aug.6-12th - PROMO CODE is 50OFF



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got an email notification about this offer that I thought I'd share with my BCA family. If you order online, then type in PROMO CODE 50OFF (that's fiftyOFF) then you can get your pizza fix for half price this week.

Pop into McDs for your free small coffee (large if you bring your own travel mug) and you get a cheap full meal:bigsmile:

Save some bucks to spend on your tanks.

Anthony


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

went to mcdonalds this morning and ordered a large coffee and it was 49 cents , bonus


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you bring a travel mug, they fill it for free (at least in Burnaby they do).

I actually far prefer McD's coffee to Starbucks overpriced, burnt beans.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

And don't forget the drinks at macd's r a dollar all summer  I love my large coke lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

da da da da daaaaaaaaaaaaa im luvin it 

sorry couldnt help it


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> If you bring a travel mug, they fill it for free (at least in Burnaby they do).
> 
> I actually far prefer McD's coffee to Starbucks overpriced, burnt beans.


McDonalds coffee surprised me, not bad at all. Certainly better than Timmies.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> McDonalds coffee surprised me, not bad at all. Certainly better than Timmies.


wouldn't go that far but it is really good!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

well, as I haven't had MCd coffee since maybe 1985 or so...I should try it again. Has it changed? I remember skipping class(high school) and sitting in MCd and drinking cheap coffee and smoking cigs(quit years ago).


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

and thanks for the heads up Anthony! there's nothing better than a Large brooklyn!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

monkE said:


> and thanks for the heads up Anthony! there's nothing better than a Large brooklyn!


Unless its a Large Brooklyn at half price or less:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

djamm said:


> well, as I haven't had MCd coffee since maybe 1985 or so...I should try it again. Has it changed? I remember skipping class(high school) and sitting in MCd and drinking cheap coffee and smoking cigs(quit years ago).


They serve Seattle's Best coffee now, but at a fraction the cost. Free right now.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

McDonalds definately has decent coffee, far better than timmies for sure. (timmies is equivalent to the American beer of coffee)


----------

